# WOC: Dare to Wear Collection



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 12, 2010)

I did not see a thread for this...so I am hoping I am not making a duplicate.

Anywho, I am curious as to everyone's thoughts on this collection. What are you planning to grab, what are you planning to leave?

I am eyeing 
Going bananas e/s
wind me up
so bad
gimme that
louder please e/s
free to be e/s


----------



## Cocosmith (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey y'all.  Well like I said before, I was lucky enough to get this collection already.  If u like Bright Colors, then u will LUV this Collection.  The MUST HAVE are the Lipglosses. Sooooo FREAKING GORGEOUS.  

I don't care for the packaging.  I thought they should have made them colorful.  Anyway its cool.  I just get to B2M those shadows.

I did also notice that the shadows  are the same colors that SugarPill have. Not sure if they are the same quality, because I haven't used Sugarpill.  Just seen tutorials.

Anyway, I think the collection is a Hit, because I didn't have any bright colors from MAC.


----------



## Notorious19 (Jul 12, 2010)

I want the bright green shadow...Sassy Grass I believe? I also want Winkle, but I can buy that anytime from the Pro Store. I'm sure my list will change once I see the collection in stores because I live for bright shadows.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 12, 2010)

The only thing I'm looking at is Sassy Grass.  I could get lime at the pro store I'm sure.


----------



## Miss Redgal (Jul 12, 2010)

im sooo exhausted from buying lipglasses atleast i thought!
those lipglasses look extreme i like them! i will have to play with them first but i def have my eye on them


----------



## Soul Unique (Jul 12, 2010)

My WISHlist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ***Edited

*Dare To Wear Lipglass'*
Bold & Brash
Gimme That! 

*Eyeshadows*
Crazy Cool 
Sassy Grass 
Zingy


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 12, 2010)

Can't wait until this collection comes out...me being a lip color whore and all!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  From the pics I have seen, these lipglasses are to die for!!

I want:
Ban This!
Gimme That!
Bold & Brash
Sassy Grass
Louder Please
Shock-a-holic
Lime

Dare to Dare is a maybe but, I really need to see swatches of the color first.  I can easily see myself getting back ups of Ban This!, Gimme That!, and Bold & Brash!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Notorious19* 

 
_I want the bright green shadow...Sassy Grass I believe? I also want Winkle, but I can buy that anytime from the Pro Store. I'm sure my list will change once I see the collection in stores because I live for bright shadows._

 

Winkle is now a part of the perm collection. They added it with the pop of color collection.


----------



## nunu (Jul 12, 2010)

On my list so far is Gimme That! lipgloss


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jul 12, 2010)

Just Going Bananas


----------



## L281173 (Jul 12, 2010)

For the lipglasses, I am eyeing 
Ban This
So Bad
Gimme that

For the eyes I am eyeing
Going Bananas (I loved this when it was featured in the C-Shock Collection)
Louder Please
Sassy Grass

I doubt if I will get Shocaholic because I am thinking that it is possibly like Vibrant Grape which I already have.  I would also like to try Free to Be.  

I already have the Atlantic Blue Eyeshadow


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 13, 2010)

passing on this...just bought most of In the Groove, along with 4 quads from random sales on here and live journal, and 2 marine lifes...i need to stop for a while lol.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocosmith* 

 
_Hey y'all.  Well like I said before, I was lucky enough to get this collection already.  If u like Bright Colors, then u will LUV this Collection.  The MUST HAVE are the Lipglosses. Sooooo FREAKING GORGEOUS.  

I don't care for the packaging.  I thought they should have made them colorful.  Anyway its cool.  I just get to B2M those shadows.

I did also notice that the shadows  are the same colors that SugarPill have. Not sure if they are the same quality, because I haven't used Sugarpill.  Just seen tutorials.

Anyway, I think the collection is a Hit, because I didn't have any bright colors from MAC._

 

do you have swatches you can share?  i would love to see some on a WOC



I am thinking about 

Louder Please
Sassy Grass
Maybe Shock o Holic, but not sold on that yet, cause it really has to be bright for it to show up on me. Plus it really looks like a matte dupe of Nocturnelle, which is permanent and I have that.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 13, 2010)

Swatches on WOC would be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   That would help me make a decision. I saw the shadows from a lil distance, they were in a closet and they're so pretty and bright they just caught my eye.  Didn't see any of the glosses but if they're as great as I hear, I gotta add them to my stash.


----------



## Nelly711 (Jul 13, 2010)

No lippies for me. I have enough to last for the rest of my life. 

I want:
Going Bananas
Sassy Grass
Zingy
Crazy Cool
Shock a holic


----------



## miss_primer (Jul 13, 2010)

Passing on this collection.


----------



## NLoveW630 (Jul 14, 2010)

Love bright colors..they are just yummy, so off I go to the MAC store...to get 


Going Bananas
Sassy Grass
Zingy
Crazy Cool
Shock a holic...I may pass because MUFE 92? is the exact dupe.

The lip products is a NO for me..buying too much from the Villains collection


----------



## Cocosmith (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_do you have swatches you can share? i would love to see some on a WOC



I am thinking about 

Louder Please
Sassy Grass
Maybe Shock o Holic, but not sold on that yet, cause it really has to be bright for it to show up on me. Plus it really looks like a matte dupe of Nocturnelle, which is permanent and I have that._

 
Ok, sorry took so long, but here are the swatches for
Sassy Grass
Louder Please
Shock o Holic
Going Bananas
Sky Blue


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 20, 2010)

I want these eye shadows:

Louder Please
Shock-a-holic
Zingy
Winkle
Sky Blue
Sassy Grass

And these lip glasses: 

Ban This Lipglass
Bold and Brash Lipglass
Gimme That Lipglass

The lip glasses look amazing!


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 27, 2010)

I ordered these today:
Lime
Going Bananas
Aqua
Sassy Grass
Gimme That! l/g
So Bad l/g

I already have Atlantic Blue, Free to Be, and Winkle.
I took Zingy off my list bc I already have Electric Eel and MUFE #72.
I took off Crazy Cool bc I already have Beautiful Iris. I want to see this one in person though because I read in the main thread that it's nicer to work with than BI.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 27, 2010)

The lipglasses are beautiful to me....

I am really only eyeing going bananas and sassy grass right now....I want to hold out on spending money on MAC so I can invest in other brands right now.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocosmith* 

 
_Ok, sorry took so long, but here are the swatches for
Sassy Grass
Louder Please
Shock o Holic
Going Bananas
Sky Blue
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

thanks cause i really wanted to see them on darker skin!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 28, 2010)

I ordered:
Going Bananas e/s
Wind Me Up l/g
So Bad l/g


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 28, 2010)

I got Louder, Please and Sassy Grass shadows as well as Bold & Brash and So Bad lipglasses. I'm going to the Mac store tomorrow to get Aqua or at least swatch it. Curiosity over that shade is getting to me. I might get Wind Me Up also. I try to stay away from bronze colors on the lips because that's so typical, but it looks really pretty.


----------



## Prototype83 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm getting Gimme That (x2) and Sassy Grass (hopefully B2M)....thats all.  Nothing else "wowed" me.  Then again they didn't have the tester for Dare to Dare either.


----------



## L281173 (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocosmith* 

 
_Hey y'all. Well like I said before, I was lucky enough to get this collection already. If u like Bright Colors, then u will LUV this Collection. The MUST HAVE are the Lipglosses. Sooooo FREAKING GORGEOUS. 

I don't care for the packaging. I thought they should have made them colorful. Anyway its cool. I just get to B2M those shadows.

I did also notice that the shadows are the same colors that SugarPill have. Not sure if they are the same quality, because I haven't used Sugarpill. Just seen tutorials.

Anyway, I think the collection is a Hit, because I didn't have any bright colors from MAC._

 

CocoSmith:

I am loving that eyeshadow look that you're wearing in your profile picture.  What shades did you use.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 29, 2010)

Does anyone know how Sassy Grass compares to C-shock's Wondergrass?  I know the textures are different, but how are they pigment-wise?


----------



## Soul Unique (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Does anyone know how Sassy Grass compares to C-shock's Wondergrass?  I know the textures are different, but how are they pigment-wise?_

 
Taken from Temptalia.com

_"Sassy Grass is a medium-dark grass green with a matte finish. I thought it might resemble Wondergrass (limited edition, released with C-Shock), but it’s much darker and a wee bit greener."_

HTH


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 29, 2010)

I brought in a pallette of shadows I already had, which I suspected were dupes of the DTW colors I was interested in ( Louder, Please; Sassy Grass, Shock-O-Holic, Zingy) and with the exception of Shock-o-Holic ( which wasn't on the display), all my dupes were spot on, save for slight differences in texture, which is why I went ahead and got Sassy Grass... I have two dupes actually, but one of them is in the 88 matte palette which I'll probably never repurchase for myself, and the other dupe's texture isn't as smooth as SG. 

I already own Atlantic Blue and Winkle.  Free to Be, Aqua (PRO)  and Lime (PRO) are perm, so I could pass. Going Bananas isn't workable on me,  Crazy Cool was meh, and Sky Blue didn't wow me, so this collection was easy for me to bypass for the most part, since I wasn't at all interested in the lip products. Glitter lips don't do it for me.


----------



## DaniCakes (Jul 29, 2010)

So I checked out thi collection at the pro store today and at first glance I thought everything was so beautiful. I ran over to the lipglasses and opened one up, and I was so grossed out. The texture of the lipglosses are terrible. They look terrible and they felt terrible. Definitely a pass! The eyeshadows were so beautiful. Some look really familiar and some were new. I'm going to get a few of them when I go back. nothing super special about this collection. I can wait until vv comes out.


----------



## iadorepretty (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_I ran over to the lipglasses and opened one up, and I was so grossed out. The texture of the lipglosses are terrible. They look terrible and they felt terrible. Definitely a pass!_

 
really? i thought the texture wasn't that different from the regular lipglasses. i didn't think they were that sticky at all. the color pay-off is great, very opaque and pigmented for lipglosses and even though each has glitter, it's not chunky like dazzleglasses. you can barely feel the glitter.

okay, is lime e/s discontinued in the PRO line? i went to the PRO Store so i could the PRO colors from this collection for my palettes and the MUA told me that Lime was discontinued, but is back just for this collection. they didn't have anymore for the palettes, so i had to buy it in the pot.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 29, 2010)

Uh-oh, I guess that means I should pick up lime.  I actually liked the new lip glosses, I just didn't want to pick any up.


----------



## Cocosmith (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_CocoSmith:

I am loving that eyeshadow look that you're wearing in your profile picture. What shades did you use._

 

Thanks Lady,

The color on my eyes are Cool Heat, I think it was a LE, with the Teal Reflects Glitter on top of it.  Cork in the crease and ricepaper on the lid.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 29, 2010)

Today I got Sassy Grass and the Shock-a-holic.  Sky Blue looked like a less jazzy version of Mutiny pigment to me.  Crazy Cool looked like Crystal on me.  I already have Going Bananas and Winkle.  Louder, Please is just an amplified Passionate, but I have the Ben Nye Lumiere Palette which includes Azalea and I can't justify having too many loud fuchsias.  Zingy looked just like Electric Eel.  I passed on Free To Be and Atlantic Blue (Ben Nye makes a really similar shade) when they went perm.  I feel like Aqua may be really similar to Haunting (McQueen) and I plan to order Lime when I make my next Pro order.  Just two things - I am proud of myself!  Oh, AND I took back A Little Bit of Sunshine MB so my total was only $6 and some change.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadorepretty* 

 
_really? i thought the texture wasn't that different from the regular lipglasses. i didn't think they were that sticky at all. the color pay-off is great, very opaque and pigmented for lipglosses and even though each has glitter, it's not chunky like dazzleglasses. you can barely feel the glitter.

okay, is lime e/s discontinued in the PRO line? i went to the PRO Store so i could the PRO colors from this collection for my palettes and the MUA told me that Lime was discontinued, but is back just for this collection. they didn't have anymore for the palettes, so i had to buy it in the pot._

 
It's still on the Pro website and there is no Triangle of Death next to it, just the diamond that denotes it's a Pro shade.


----------



## iadorepretty (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_It's still on the Pro website and there is no Triangle of Death next to it, just the diamond that denotes it's a Pro shade._

 

thanks! i didn't even think to check the website....duh!

lol @ Triangle of Death


----------



## missboss82 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hopefully tomorrow and I can b2m for going bananas and I will purchase louder please.  That's it for me


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 30, 2010)

I picked up Lime and Going Bananas e/s.

I'm not near a PRO store so I decided to get the Lime.

I swatched it and it is gorgeous!

Nat


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jul 30, 2010)

Heya,
Been away and stressed, but did swatch some.  Forgive me for not taking the time to label them, but this will give you an idea of the pigmentation on darker skin.  My hands are dry :/


----------



## DaniCakes (Jul 30, 2010)

Maybe the glosses were dried out. They weren't the texture of the regular glosses. They were thick and difficult to smooth on the lips. i'm going to try them at a mac freestnding store today.


----------



## Nepenthe (Jul 30, 2010)

I picked up two of the glosses.. but I'm still undecided about the shadows.  I found that the matte shades darkened up considerably on my skin.  The pigmentation was definition there, but the brightness was not.

Still on the fence about them.. since I'm considering the Sugarpill shadows for brights.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 30, 2010)

I got Going Bananas (which I missed before) and Sassy Grass. All the others look like something I have already.


----------



## L281173 (Jul 31, 2010)

I awaited this collection for a long time.  I remember the C-Shock Collection from 2007.  
I bought the following:

Dazzleglasses.

Bold & Brash
Gimme That
Ban This
Wind me Up


Eyeshadows

Louder Please
Free to Be
Going Bananas
Sassy Grass
Shockaholic

I passed on Lime.  I already have Bitter and Lucky Green

I passed on Zingy.  I already have Jewel Blue that I purchased from a CCO.

I passed on Atlantic Blue because I already have this color and I have yet to use it.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 2, 2010)

I finally went to check the collection out..and the shadows did not excite me at all. I really loved the lipglasses though. Gimme that and bold and brash were my fav. I only picked up b&b because I have enough pink lip products. 

My wallet is happy !!!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have Zingy and Crazy Cool eyeshadows in my possession and I have Going Bananas coming tomorrow and Sassy Grass on Thursday.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 2, 2010)

I bought Aqua, Going Bananas and Sassy Grass shadows. I already had Free to Be, Atlantic Blue and Sky Blue. I skipped Zingy b/c I have Mufe #72. 

I also bought Ban This! and Brash and Bold Lipglass. I bought So Bad, but I hate it.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 3, 2010)

I am wearing So Bad right now, and I'm not really feeling the consistency. It's not sticky, but it's thick. Like...hmm, glitter glue?? The kind that comes in the squeezy tubes lol. It's not "glossy" at all if that makes sense. I am used to wearing Lustreglass and prefer that consistency. I think I will use this as like a topcoat for other stuff, but I won't be wearing this alone again.


----------



## bad girl glam (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_Maybe the glosses were dried out. They weren't the texture of the regular glosses. They were thick and difficult to smooth on the lips. i'm going to try them at a mac freestnding store today._

 
they work better with the doe tip sponge applicator(they come with it too)


----------



## Notorious19 (Aug 4, 2010)

I B2M for Sassy Grass and picked up Bold and Brash. I really like these glosses. When I get some more money, I'm going back for Gimme That and Ban This.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 4, 2010)

Final Damage:

Sassy Grass e/s
Louder, Please e/s
Aqua e/s
Lime e/s

Gimmie That l/g
Bold & Brash l/g



I was wondering if anyone had MUFE pure pigment in # 16? How does it compare to Atlantic Blue?


----------



## sss215 (Aug 5, 2010)

I am really digging matte shadows now. its like this collection put them out there for me again. 

I wore sassy grass yesterday, with a little plumage in the outer lid and  rule in the crease. i wore msf natural and berry charmed by sinful on  the lips. at first i thought the look was too dark for summer, but everything  worked well and it was a HOT look especially after an hour or two, when i started to  get really dewy. 

wearing matte shadows in this heat was definitely better choice. if i wore any thing with shimmer on the eyes, everything would have blended together and it would have been a mess. i had minimum creasing also. 

i think i may back up sassy grass cause its so awesome!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 5, 2010)

I got Sassy Grass e/s today! It's looks amazing! I have yet to swatch it and will do so maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Foxxydiva (Aug 9, 2010)

Picked up Bold & Brash, Ban This, and Gimme That. Debating if I should also get Dare to Dare.


----------



## Notorious19 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm in love with all of the lippies. I'm waiting until my financial aid drop later this month so I can get all of them. Also, I did a look the other day with Sweet and Punchy and Sassy Grass and it was green goodness. I wish I'd taken pics.


----------



## MissResha (Aug 10, 2010)

here are some swatches i took for my blog, i forgot to swatch Lime cuz im an idiot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










i LOOOOVE the shadows. love them. i really like the lip products too. they're a pasty kinda texture, but it doesn't bother me. it lasts a lot longer for me than the regular dazzleglasses (which i love).


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 10, 2010)

Has anyone with Louder Please tried it for MUFE dupes?  I looks kind of fuchsia like 75 does on me.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_here are some swatches i took for my blog, i forgot to swatch Lime cuz im an idiot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









i LOOOOVE the shadows. love them. i really like the lip products too. they're a pasty kinda texture, but it doesn't bother me. it lasts a lot longer for me than the regular dazzleglasses (which i love)._

 

thanks for the MAC brush cleaner tip on your blog!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Has anyone with Louder Please tried it for MUFE  dupes?  I looks kind of fuchsia like 75 does on me._

 

I saw #75 in the MUFE store the other day. its somewhat brighter than louder, please. more pink too.


----------



## Aijuswhanakno (Sep 16, 2010)

I think I need to try to get some back-ups of my faves.  I looooove Ban This! and Gimme That!


----------

